# Blut auf Chrom...



## Sliver (24. März 2002)

Grüße, *wink*
nach unzähligen Monaten... 1...2...3...4....... 
muss ich mich auch ma wieder melden und natürlich gleich mit nem prob...

also:
Ich habe eine Schrift die ganz gut wie Chrom aussieht auf diesem Schriftzug soll nun Blut herunter laufen und das wenns möglich nach nem Zufallprinzip...
Kennt da jemand ne Lösung?

mfg
Sliver


----------



## AciDemon (24. März 2002)

nimm das airbrush-tool und "brush" sie drauf....
dann mit dem nachbelichten und abwedeln-tool verfeinern.


----------



## Mythos007 (24. März 2002)

Chellaz 

oder du schaust dir das Tutorial hier mal genauer an...
=> *Blut-Text-Tutorial*

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Sliver (24. März 2002)

*dange...*

wegen dem airbrush-tool bin ich mir noch net so sicher also in so fern das ich es irgendwie net finde. *g* 
ich glaub ich muss erst ma wieder etwas schlaf halten...
kann mir jemand ne genauere ortsangabe machen wo sich dieses airbrush-tool befinden soll? wäre ganz nett... *g*

die suchfunktion hab ich auch schon benutzt kam aber nichts passendes bei raus... 

das tut auf der einen page is ganz gut nur suche ich etwas das in einzelnen "strähnen" herunter schliesst...


----------



## AciDemon (24. März 2002)

dafür könntest du die suchfunktion in der hilfe benutzen. (F1)

aber du kannst entweder "J" drücken, oder das 4. symbol von oben links wählen.

alternative zum airbrush tool geht auch der pinsel. (B)


----------



## Mythos007 (24. März 2002)

Chellaz Sliver,

und hier noch ein anderes Blut-Tutorial
*=> Blut II <=*

Und so sieht das "Airbrushtool" aus...

N.S.: @ AciDemon - sag mal schläfst du eigentlich auch ?


----------



## Sliver (24. März 2002)

ah danke
das 2. tut hilft mir schon mehr und gefällt mir auch richtig


----------



## AciDemon (24. März 2002)

offtopicmythos: ja, manchmal, wenn ich grad nichts besseres zu tun habe...  :] aber du musst grad etwas sagen... *g*


----------



## Dommas (25. März 2002)

Hey Mythos thx für das 2. Tutorial, sieht wirklich toll aus


----------

